# Status post heimlich?



## cosita (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm totally stumped.
Setting is ED. Coding for the facility side.
Kid choked on a chicken nugget, turned blue, heimlich was administered and then child brought into the ed.
My chargers are for a chest xray with the indication post heimlich maneuver
Final dx is normal exam after choking.

My brain is mush on this one and I literally have nothing maybe v12.79.

This is my first week of ed coding and the dx's are way different than the surgeries and clinic visits that I'm used to.


----------



## cosita (Aug 27, 2010)

I read some coding clinics and think I might go with v7189 and v1589


----------



## russmam (Aug 27, 2010)

*Heimlich*

What about Foreign body / esophagus ??????????


----------



## cosita (Aug 27, 2010)

It doesn't seem appropriate to me because it's not a current condition.  The reason she got off of the couch and went to the emergency department wasn't because she was choking, it's because she had choked.


----------

